# SD card has blank or unsupported filesystem?



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am running CM7 and I decided to erase my sd cards contents via one of the menu settings ( I know real bright!) Anyways, now I get the message that the sd card has a blank or unsupported filesystem. It also says the sd card isn't mounted when I run ROM manager. I tried to mount the sd card through recovery and settings to no avail. I also tried formatting through both methods and that doesn't work either. What should I do???


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nobody??? Help!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe try formatting on a computer and then reload and remount.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do I format on a computer???


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"vh5150 said:


> How do I format on a computer???


Plug your card in a SD adapter plug it in your comp. Go to your my computer icon right click on your SD card format


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't do a quick format. Let it do a complete format as well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

The only time I've ever seen the unsupported file system issue come up is when I attempted to format the SDcard using a file system consisting of blocks less than 512k. It must also be formatted in FAT32, not NTFS, which windows will try to do on occasion with devices larger than 20GB or so. CM7 SHOULD have formatted it in that way, but then again, it's CM7 and I've seen weirder things happen. You might also get that issue if it's not formatted with /android_secure created. The only way to create that is to format the card on the device or copy an older version of that directory over to it.


----------



## ss13 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had this happen to me and I did not have to reformat it. Not sure what it was but I took it out, put it in my laptop and everything was there so I put it back in my TBolt, turned it on and all was well.


----------

